# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Commander 6000 irci

## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Θέλω μια βοήθεια με τον παραπάνω δέκτη, είχα να τον δουλέψω κάνα 5μηνο, τον συνδεσα και είναι off..

Έψαξα το σέρβις μανιουαλ αλλά δε το βρήκα..  μέτρησα τις τάσεις που φεύγουν απ το τροφοδοτικό για την μητρική έχοντας το εκτός,και ειναι:

1=0v (γράφει 30v)
3=23,2v (γράφει 22v)
4= 5.2b (γράφει 5v)
6= 12.2v (γράφει 12v)
7= 8.1v (γράφει 8v)
9= 2.9v (γράφει 3.3v)

Δε υπάρχει εμφανής πρόβλημα με το μάτι στην πλακέτα η σε καποιο εξάρτημα..

Τι μου προτείνετε εκτός απ' το να το πετάξω.. περισσότερο εκπαιδευτικό είναι το project..

Ευχαριστώ!!


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Προφανώς κάπου στη τροφοδοσία στη line των 30 volt κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει και σου γειώνει την τάση οπότε θέλει να επικεντρωθείς σε αυτό το κομμάτι να κάνεις τον έλεγχό σου σε πρώτη φάση.

----------

ganagnost02 (31-08-18)

----------

